# Para LDA for carry



## bimmerbill (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello all,
I'm still looking for a daily carry gun. I have 4 1911s, but want to carry a DA for various reasons.
The Para LDA system looks interesting since it will give me the DA but the familiar 1911 grip.
How are they carried? With the safety on, or off? 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

You can carry them either way, given a quality holster which covers the trigger. the LDA gives you a light trigger pull.

I carry with safety on - but then I've trained to swipe the safety off with 1911 frames.
It's probably the safer way to carry them. (I'm sure Para Ordinance has to recommend using it)


----------

